# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  The Croissant versus the Cornetto

## Angela

It may be treason, but I prefer the croissant, mainly because it's less sweet, and I'm not much of a sweet eater, and because the cornetto is often cream or jam filled, and I prefer the pastry with perhaps, yes, more butter. :)

I took a pastry class once, and the chef said, you can go one of two ways with pastry: more butter or more sugar. American baked goods lean toward sugar, European ones toward butter. I'd go further and say that in Europe the Austrians and Germans lean toward more butter in the ratio, which is why I prefer their sweets.'

I find it amusing that the French chef is at least partly Italian. :)

I would bet that 95% of the people who eat something like a croissant have no clue what a complicated thing it is to make one, and even more time consuming and complicated to make a good one, and not the drek that most of us find in our bakeries or markets.

----------

